# If you think MA Civil Service tests are bad...



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

If you think MA Civil Service tests are bad, check this out....

http://cms.firehouse.com/web/online/News/Mayor-Steps-in-After-Oakland-Recruiting-Debacle-/46$57346


----------



## Mmp1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I can see Boston doing this for the next class.....


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

That is biggest crock of sh*t I have ever seen...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Just when you think you have heard it all.


----------

